# D2 geht nid



## Tehodar (18. Juli 2008)

Mein bro hat D2 im inet gedownloadet er gab es mir zu meinen mac rüber.
aber wenn ich es dann aufstarten will kommt die fehlermeldung "keine verfügbaren Dateisysteme"!!!
Hatte wer das gleiche prob??
kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Cheppo (18. Juli 2008)

1. Spiele wie Diablo 2 KAUFT man . Die sind so Spotbillig ,dass es sich einfach lohnt. 
2. Handelt es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um nen fehlerhaften Download bzw  wurde nur die  Windows version angeboten .

Mein Tipp , in den nächsten Laden und für 20 Euro das SPiel kaufen . Wer  läd ist selber schuld , vor allem bei Diablo 2  . Mann oh Mann....


----------



## Zino (18. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> Mein bro hat D2 im inet gedownloadet er gab es mir zu meinen mac rüber.
> aber wenn ich es dann aufstarten will kommt die fehlermeldung "keine verfügbaren Dateisysteme"!!!
> Hatte wer das gleiche prob??
> kann mir wer helfen?



Wer Downloadet macht sich sowieso erstmal Strafbar, also wundere dich nicht wenns nicht geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Mir liegt natürlich keine erlaubten Download vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mfg


----------



## Tehodar (18. Juli 2008)

hab schon in den läden geschaut in der schweiz gibts das gar nid mehr muss es wohl bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und bei meinem bro geht D2


----------



## FieserFiesling (18. Juli 2008)

hat dein "bro" windows als os laufen?


----------



## Tehodar (18. Juli 2008)

ne


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> Mein bro hat D2 im inet gedownloadet er gab es mir zu meinen mac rüber.
> aber wenn ich es dann aufstarten will kommt die fehlermeldung "keine verfügbaren Dateisysteme"!!!
> Hatte wer das gleiche prob??
> kann mir wer helfen?



Blizzard's *CD's* sind Hybrid-CD's (Windows+Mac). Die Mac-Spur sieht man aber unter Windows nicht, demzufolge kann man eine Kopie, die unter Windows erstellt wurde, nicht auf einem Mac betreiben. Ausgenommen Windows on Mac via Parallels.

kauf dir das spiel lieber für 15€


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> Mein bro hat D2 im inet gedownloadet er gab es mir zu meinen mac rüber.
> aber wenn ich es dann aufstarten will kommt die fehlermeldung "keine verfügbaren Dateisysteme"!!!
> Hatte wer das gleiche prob??
> kann mir wer helfen?



Der Satz hat so einen Herrlichen nachgeschmack, hört sich an wie "Auf den gleisen fuhr der Güterzug noch prima, aber jetzt auf der Straße bewegt er sich nicht vom Fleck"

Kauf dir ne Originalversion von Amazon, oder wo auch immer online wenn es keine Händler mehr im Umland haben, oder frag die Händler ob sie es dir bestellen könnnen.


----------



## Mat_Strife (21. Juli 2008)

Zino schrieb:


> Wer Downloadet macht sich sowieso erstmal Strafbar, also wundere dich nicht wenns nicht geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


stimmt nich ganz wenn du auf bilzz ein acc für denn blizz shop erstellst kann man mit eingabe seines cd keys (falls man ihn noch hat)
das  game legal downloaden. Man muss glaube ich beim download aber das os angeben deswegen läuft es nicht


----------



## Neveren (21. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> hab schon in den läden geschaut in der schweiz gibts das gar nid mehr muss es wohl bestellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



LOL. World of Games Dort Diablo 2 eingeben und tadaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodar (21. Juli 2008)

@mat-strife

ich find das nid zum den CD-key eingeben 
ich hab dort schon en acc


----------



## Caspar (21. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Der Satz hat so einen Herrlichen nachgeschmack, hört sich an wie "Auf den gleisen fuhr der Güterzug noch prima, aber jetzt auf der Straße bewegt er sich nicht vom Fleck"



hrhr...sehr geiler Vergleich, hab mich direkt an meinem Wasser verschluckt während ich das gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@TE:  Erwartest du noch Hilfe beim illegalen Runterladen? Schlimm genug, dass dus machst, aber dann auch noch nicht mit klarkommen und um Hilfe bitten ist schon dreist.





Edit: Sollte dein Bruder es legal im BlizzStore runtergeladen haben, nehme ich alles zurück..kann dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djmayman (22. Juli 2008)

ich habs letzte woche bei blizz gedownloadet und hat prima funktioniert. auf der seite kannst auswählen ob du win oder mac version haben willst. 
wenn man nen gültigen 16stelligen prduktkey von den cds hat, kann man den eingeben und bekommt nen 26stelligen neuen key, den man bei der downloadverson verwenden muss


----------



## wlfbck (22. Juli 2008)

Der TE erwartet doch nicht ernsthaft, das ein Windows-Programm unter Unix bzw. Mac läuft?! Sorry, aber das ist extrem hirnverbrannt...


----------



## mchris (22. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> hab schon in den läden geschaut in der schweiz gibts das gar nid mehr muss es wohl bestellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




20 euro bei amazon.de


----------



## Head0r2k6 (22. Juli 2008)

Es is ja schon strafbar wenn man mac überhaupt benutzt *lol*


----------



## Wilddevil (22. Juli 2008)

BÄM! http://www.amazon.de/Diablo-2-Gold-BestSel...4606&sr=8-1

TE OWNED!

/closed ^^


----------

